# Advice me a D-SLR, budget 35k



## ithehappy (Feb 27, 2012)

Gonna buy tomorrow. If no nonsense happens.
Preferred brands: Canon, Nikon. Nothing else.
Budget: Rs.35000
Category: Pro D-SLR if available in that range, otherwise Semi type D-SLR.
Nothing else matters but still image quality, video recording and stuffs doesn't matter.

Just tell me the models and I'll check in dpreview.
Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## manashp9876 (Feb 27, 2012)

canon 550d with 18-55 kit lens 33500/-
nikon d5100 with 18-55 kit lens 37000/-
latest price update from metro galli....both are with bill.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2012)

ok u already got the advice 

Nikon D5100 have better sensor, better ISO and is overall slightly better than 550D .

BTW these r neither Pro nor semi pro DSLRs  These r just entry level DSLRs

Semipro in nikon lineups are D90, D7000 and in canon its 50D,60D
Pro in nikon lineup is D300s and in Canon its 7D


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. Gonna check details of 5100 now.
What are the prices of those Pro models you mentioned Sujoy?


----------



## manashp9876 (Feb 27, 2012)

if you can, skip the kit lens.get the tamron 18-50mm2.8 non vc instead(16.5k)


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2012)

The cheapest among those (sujoy mentioned camera) cameras is D90, with kit lens it would cost little above 50k. Rest would cost 55k/85k for body alone.


----------



## binarycodes (Feb 27, 2012)

manashp9876 said:


> if you can, skip the kit lens.get the tamron 18-50mm2.8 non vc instead(16.5k)



isn't the tamron 17-50? 

btw, any idea what the D7000 costs in metro gali now?



@OP
Get the D5100 its got the same sensor as the D7000


----------



## manashp9876 (Feb 28, 2012)

binarycodes said:


> isn't the tamron 17-50?
> 
> btw, any idea what the D7000 costs in metro gali now?


oops....my bad....it is 17-50
d7000 out of stock. will be available from next week.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok I am telling u only price of PRO
Nikon D300s cost around 82-85k (body only)
Canon 7D cost 85k

These r Pro in the sense of Better body, faster fps like 7-8 fps RAW, have more cross focus point, better grip, environment sealed (water and dust proof)

back to topic...the most sought kit lens replacement is Tamron 17-50 2.8 non-VC and it cost around 22k ...


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2012)

Alrighty.....thanks binarycodes for suggesting D5100.
Reading it's review now.
Thanks Sujoy for quoting those price, it's outta budget atm.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2012)

BTW if can spend around 58k u can have the Nikon D7000 which is semipro
D7000+18-55 = 58k
D7000+18-105 = 62-64k


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2012)

Nah don't have budget up to that far atm.

Well read some pages, impossible to read everything, D5100 is great, but the handling and ergonomics seems better in 550D, and slightly better image quality. Both are nice anyway.

*i41.tinypic.com/biqqe9.jpg

Feeling tired, gonna sleep. Lets see what I think tomorrow and ultimately buy 

Suggestions are always welcome in the meantime


----------



## binarycodes (Feb 28, 2012)

@ithehappy

Go to the shop, hold both the bodies and you will get the feel for the one made for you  Keep an eye out for easily accessible buttons rather than having to dig in the menu to change ISO and such.


Also, check out the lens price and range for both canon and nikon, so you know the family better before you move in.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep, it'd be better. Had 350D and many other Canons, maybe I'd start with Nikon now.

BTW- Anyone from Kolkata here? What would be the best place to buy? Purchased all from Capital Electronics before. I know they are good, but advices on better are welcome.


----------



## binarycodes (Feb 28, 2012)

I am from Kolkata and apparently manashp9876 is too.

There's a M.M Photography at the end of Metro gali in Esplanade that is quite well known.
Also 'The Prism' in Esplanade is another official nikon shop.

Note: I haven't bought from either just researched from where to buy mine 


You may want to go through this article as well - The Entry-level DSLR War | Better Photography
& *mansurovs.com/nikon-d5100-review


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, thanks, for the article too.
Was checking Flipkart, they seem to have higher side on prices on all the cam! There was a great site which had almost street matched price, but forgot, could you tell me?

PS- That's a nice brief article. 5100 lil better in that. But this is embarrassing,


> It is very interesting to note that both the kit lenses are simply not up to the mark.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2012)

Bro just dont bother ...u have done enough homework now 

Everyone knows that Nikon DSLRs have better feel and grip...maybe canon scores in lightweight and plastic feel 

Also 18-55 kit lens is just 6k lens and is enough for learning...it covers landscapes , group photographs to simple portraits .. just that u can not click insects and birds.
Also 18-55 have VR/IS which is great at that price


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 28, 2012)

Go for the D5100.
It has the sensor which the Semi pro D7000 has.
Extremly good noise control with unmatched image quality!
Go for it!


----------



## Tenida (Feb 28, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Yep, it'd be better. Had 350D and many other Canons, maybe I'd start with Nikon now.
> 
> BTW- Anyone from Kolkata here? What would be the best place to buy? Purchased all from Capital Electronics before. I know they are good, but advices on better are welcome.



*Camera Exchange *
Grand Hotel Arcade, 17/2a, Jawaharlal Nehru Road, Jawaharlal Nehru Road, Kolkata, West Bengal 700013
033 2249 1647

*maps.google.co.in/maps?oe=utf-8&rl...Dw&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&ved=0CCcQ_BI

*
Chowringhee camera stores*
10, Chowringhee Road, Chowringhee, Shakespeare Sarani, Kolkata, West Bengal 700013
033 2228 9741
Its one the oldest and reputed camera shop in Kolkata.
See the pics below
*i.imgur.com/RsYM3.jpg
*
Chowringhee camera stores in 1944*


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2012)

guys who r saying that D5100 have sensor of D7000 should also know that 550D have sensor of 7D ....I think this fact is useless


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 29, 2012)

@ Amartya:
I know about Camera Exchange, but thanks a lot for that vintage photo, awesome.
@Sujoy:
Hm, didn't know that!
Anyway, going tomorrow probably, lets see which one suits me, hard to ignore the sexy looking of 5100....
BTW- Should I skip the stock lens of 5100 and buy that tamaron instead? Could I do that or the store won't allow?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 29, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> @ Amartya:
> I know about Camera Exchange, but thanks a lot for that vintage photo, awesome.



It's my pleasure 
Btw. I have more collection of old Kolkata's photograph with me.You can say its my hobby to collect anything which is old enough.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 29, 2012)

Tenida said:


> It's my pleasure
> Btw. I have more collection of old Kolkata's photograph with me.You can say its my hobby to collect anything which is old enough.


That's an awesome hobby.
I just love to see old photos.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 29, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> That's an awesome hobby.
> I just love to see old photos.



YGPM


----------

